# Hello



## captain_clayman

sup

EDIT: lol nice macbook haha

thats what i had before i got my epic rig. good laptop.


----------



## AMOCO

welcome to the OCN forums


----------



## Inverted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_clayman*


sup

EDIT: lol nice macbook haha

thats what i had before i got my epic rig. good laptop.


Yeah macbook is just to get by, Im a film major and most of the software is mac based... :/


----------



## 98uk

If it works and you're happy, then it's all cool. I'd get a MacBook in a flash if I wanted a laptop







My GF has one of the older black MB's with extra memory (for the time). I really love the solid build quality and the fact that after all these years it still runs fast.

Wilkommen auf OCN.


----------



## Inverted

I like how the screen hinge feels solid, had an xps m1710 a long while back and that thing went so quickly not hating on dells lovedthat machine it was so ahead of its time


----------



## vspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


A person who posts trap websites is against anti-mac jokes?

My world view is sustained.


lol that isn't a trap website, you click a red button and it says "bazinga" as in just kidding. In all seriousness though I really do hate macs.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


So, you're getting the 5,000$ MacBook that can't even play Counter Strike?

Excellent choice!

I will tell the starving children in Africa of this. They shall be so pleased..


I wouldn't want to play games on it... As I said, if it does everything I want and money, well, isn't a problem for me, then yeah, i'd buy one because I love the aesthetics and build quality.

I can tell the starving children, no worries, I may well be off to see them in Ethiopia this summer







Anyway, what's your problem with what other people like? Aren't people allowed to make their own decisions?


----------



## Inverted

There were many factors that were involved but, I chose it for its build quaility (though I am not a fan of chicklet keyboards) gpu was a let down but at the time of purchase I had a decent AMD machine to play games on


----------



## Yoko Littner

Mac's are just overprice out dated half-ass functional paper weight's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


If it works and you're happy, then it's all cool. I'd get a MacBook in a flash if I wanted a laptop







My GF has one of the older black MB's with extra memory (for the time). I really love the solid build quality and the fact that after all these years it still runs fast.

Wilkommen *bei *OCN.


Fixed.


----------



## SKl

Welcome to Ocn lol.
i dislike apple but its their own choice tbh.


----------



## SKl

What so they wouldnt be allowed to go and buy a mac?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Welcome!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Welcome to OCN


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lets try that again shall we. I do not want to see another childish and pointless bashing post.

Get over yourselves. Seriously !

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Stay on topic please :3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12018530*
> Lets try that again shall we. I do not want to see another childish and pointless bashing post.
> 
> Get over yourselves. Seriously !
> 
> Welcome to OCN.


----------

